# Canon A1 with film advance problems?



## NEPats37 (Mar 18, 2007)

I received a Cano A1 from my neighbor and I am currently running the 1st set of film through it now. I noticed something a little odd though. When I advance the film to the next frame the rewind knob is suspossed to spin about 180 degrees around to show the film adavanced enough. Well every couple times it only turns a very little bit about 30-45 degrees around. Is this what its suspossed to do? (all my cameras have been auto advace.) I dont want to end up with a entire roll of double exposures.
The only thing I can think of is maybe in my camera bag the rewind knob got knocked around and advanced the film or made slack.
any help?
thanks


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 19, 2007)

It's ok, as long as there is some movement then your film is advancing, make sure your winding on till the lever locks though.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 19, 2007)

How much movement occurs with the rewind knob depends on how much slack there is in the coil of film remaining in the cassette.  The movement will normally vary from frame to frame.


----------



## NEPats37 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks that makes sense.  If there is alot of slack inside the film cassette the oviously it doesnt need to full to advance the film.
thanks


----------



## f8lranger4x4 (Apr 1, 2007)

I also have a Canon AE-1 and had this problem one time. It turned out to be the rewind knob was loose and I had to tighten down the screw on it. I think it happened after I replaced the broken rewind knob.

Good luck nothing to worry about if you develop your first roll and everthing turns out good. let us know how everything goes.


----------

